# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  *الدبلوماسية – و التاريخ الدبلوماسي

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]

*الدبلوماسية فيحضارة الفراعنة، و الرافدين.

كانت العلاقات الدوليةتتميز بسمات المجتمع الآسيوي التي شكلت قاسماً مشتركاً لحضارات واسعة تمتد من مصرإلى سوريا و بلاد فارس حتى الهند الصينية و كانت السلطة مركزة بشكل قوي لإدارة شؤونالحكم وكان الحاكم أو الملك يجسد الدولة فكانت الدبلوماسية والعلاقات الدولية تنفذ لخدمة السياسة الخارجية التي تحدد أهدافها الأباطرة والملوك كما إن جميع المشكلات العامة و الخاصة كانت تحل (عادة بالحرب) أو (بالسلم) ، ضمن اتفاق أو تعاهد يجريبعد التفاوض عن طريق مبعوثين أو رسل ،
وقد كان تمصر تتبع قواعد تقوم على انتهاج سياسية خارجية قائمة على مبدأ التوازن القوي و سياسة تقديم المعونات المالية و الهدايا إلى الملوك المجاورين بالإضافة إلى المصاهرة و الزواج. 
كما تم اكتشاف مجموعة من الرسائل الدبلوماسية بلغ عددها 360 لوحاً من الصلصال وهي عبارة عن المراسلات الدبلوماسية المتبادلة بين فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشرة التيحكمت مصر في القرنين الخامس عشر والرابع عشر وملوك بابل والحثيين وسوريا وفلسطينمعظمها كان مكتوباً باللغة البابلية لغة العصر الدبلوماسية. 
هذا ماتؤكده معاهدة قادش بين الفراعنة والحثيين سنة 1279 ق.م التي أتت نتيجة في القانونالدولي والعلاقات الدبلوماسية،

أهم مبادئ هذه المعاهدة

أ‌- أهميةالمبعوثين والرسل والاعتراف بمركزهم في تحقيق السياسة الخارجية . 

ب‌- التأكيد على إقامة علاقات ودية وإشاعة السلام القائم على ضمان حرمانه أراضيالدولتين وتحديد التحالف و الدفاع المشترك . 

ت‌- مبدأ رعاية الآلهة للعهدكقسم وتحريم النكث بالعهد . 

ث‌- مبدأ تسليم المجرمين والعفو عنهم إنما دونتمييز بين المجرم العادي و المجرم السياسي. 

*و تبرز أهمية هذه المعاهدةفي تاريخ العلاقات الدولية في ثلاثة أمور: - 

1-هذه المعاهدة تعتبرأقدم وثيقة مكتوبة حتى الآن في تاريخ القانون الدولي . 

2-هذه المعاهدةبقيت حتى العصور الوسطي ( النموذج المتبع) في صياغة المعاهدات لما تضمنته من مقدمات ومتن و ختام . 

3-هذه المعاهدة ترسم لنا صورة صادقة وأمنية عن أوضاعالممالك في الشرق القديم وعن كيفية انصهار الدولة بشخص الحاكم أو الملك. 

*الدبلوماسية في حضارة الشرق القديم الهند الصينية:

الدبلوماسية فيالصين القديمة، اتبعت قواعد ومبادئ ارتبطت بنظرتهم الفلسفية و أسبغت عليها هالة منالقدسية النابعة من الديانة البوذية والبراهمية، دعا كونفوشيوس الفيلسوف في القرنالسادس قبل الميلاد إلى اختيار مبعوثين دبلوماسيين يتحلون بالفضيلة ويختارون بناءعلى الكفاية و ذلك ليتمثل دولهم في الخارج سواء على المستوى الدولي أم جماعة الدول. 


* الدبلوماسية في الهند القديمة:

يمكن الرجوع إليها من خلال كتب الهنود المقدسة خاصة الفيدا والمانوا ،أو قانون مانو الذي يتضمن بعض القواعد الخاصةبالسياسة الخارجية والسفراء و شؤون الحكم وهذه القواعد عن العلاقات الدبلوماسية فيحضارة الشرق القديم ، أهمها
*في اختيار السفراء و صفاتهم:

1- يجب علىالسفراء أن يلموا بكل القواعد الدينية التي تقدم الكثير من المعلومات للسفراء بشأنالتجسس والقضايا النفسية و مسألة النسب إلى جانب الاستقامة والمعرفة التاريخيةوالجغرافية والتمتع بالشجاعة و الفصاحة . 

2-تقوم العلاقات الخارجية على عاتق السفير حتى إن الحرب اعتبرت المهمة الأولى للدبلوماسية و عول عليها أكثر منالسلم( و في المادة 65 من قانون مانو) بأن الحرب و السلام يعتمدان على السفير.
3-في مجال التفاوض يجب على السفيران يفطن إلى أهداف الملك الأجنبيمن خلال بعض الإشارات و الحركات المتعلقة بالحاكم أو بمبعوثيه السريين كما يجب أنيعرف مشاريعه عن طريق اتصاله بمستشاريه الطامعين او الناقمين هذا إلى جانب حنكته فيالمحافات.

*الدبلوماسية في عهدالإغريق:

يقول نيكلسون إن الإغريق طوروا نظماً دقيقاً للاتصال الدبلوماسي. بحيث:-

1- عرفوا مبدأ التسوية بالتراضي أو المصالحة التي تشير إلى وقفالأعمال العدواني . 
2- عرفوا الاتفاق أي الهدنة المحلية المؤقتة. 
3-تبنوا نظام الاتفاقات العلنية وحتى المعاهدات إلى جانب التحالفات والهدنة المقدسةالتي تعقد في فترة الألعاب الأولمبية و كان عقد الصلح والسلم بالنسبة للإغريق أقربالاستخدامات والأسماء إلى القلوب . 

*و قد تميزت أساليب الدبلوماسيةوممارستها في عهد الإغريق بثلاث مراحل:

1- مرحلةالمنادين أو حملة الإعلام البيضاء:
قد أسبغت على هؤلاء سلطات شبه دينية و وضعوا تحت حماية الإله هرمس الذييمثل السحر و الحيلة والخداع ويقوم بدور الوسيط بين العالم العلوي والعالم السفلي حيث كان الدبلوماسي المنادى يستخدم كرسول لإعلان رغبة السيد أو الملك حول موضوعمعين والتفاوض بشأن بعض الأمور . 
2-مرحلة الخطباء: 
و هي مستوى أعلى من مستوى المنادي و كان يتم اختيار المبعوثين من بين الخطباء والفلاسفة والحكماء وهي مرحلةالدبلوماسي الخطيب. 
3-مرحلة ازدهار حضارة الدولة المدنية:
وتقدم وسائل الاتصالحيث اعتمدت على أسس ثابتة في مجال السلم و الحرب:

أ‌- في زمن السلم:
قامت العلاقات الدبلوماسية على التعاهد والتحكيم وإيفاد الممثلين الدبلوماسيين مثلاً نصت المعاهدة المبرمة بين طيبة و أثينا على أن تقوم مدينة لاميابدور الحاكم بينهما في حال نشأ خلاف حول تفسير المعاهدة. 

ب‌- في زمن الحرب
قد خضعت العلاقات بين المدن الإغريقية لقواعد خاصة أهمها:

1-لا تبدأالحرب إلا بعد الإعلان والحرب لتسوية الخلافات الدولية و كان الإغريق قبل الحربيلجئون إلى المفاوضات الدبلوماسية الفردية وعقد المؤتمرات التي كان يطلق عليهاالامفكتونية. 
2-تكون حرمة المعابد و الملاعب مصونة و خاصة كانت بعض المعابد تستخدم لحفظ الوثائق ومحفوظات الدولة كمعبد مترون. 
3-لا يعتدي على الجرحىوالأسرى: حيث حكموا على صور الوحشية التي ترتكب بحق الجرحى و الموتى في المعركةإنها بمثابة أمور تليق بالبرابرة . 

*العوامل التي أدت إلى تأخر استتباب الاستقرار في العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين الدول المدنية الإغريقية خاصة في مجالالتمثيل الدبلوماسي أهمها:

1-ان المدن اليونانية لم يعترف بعضها للبعضبالمساواة في السيادة. 
2-ان العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين هذه الدول المدنية كانتفي الواقع علاقات داخلية بين مدن ترتبط بروابط الدم واللغة و الدين والجوار أكثرمما كانت علاقات دولية. 
3-لم تكن لتلك الدول المدنية القوة التي تمكنها من فرضنظمها على غيرها أو ضم الدول إليها، ولم تبرز هذه القوة إلا إبان عصر الاسكندرالمقدوني حيث بلغ مبدأ القوة إليها، و الإخضاع على مبدأ الإقناع والتفاوض أيالأسلوب الدبلوماسي.

*تميز الأسلوب والممارسة الدبلوماسية عند الإغريقبعدة خصائص هي:

1-عدم وجود ممثلين دائمين ، فقد كانت مجالس الشعب أو جمعيةالمدنية هي التي تقوم بتفويض السفراء المؤقتين بمهامهم وتسلمهم خطابات الاعتماد وتقوم باستقبالهم . 
2-كانت الديمقراطية الإغريقية تضع مبعوثيها موضع الشكدائماً و لذلك كانت السفارة تتكون غالباً من أكثر من مبعوث واحد بحيث تمثل جميعالأحزاب ومختلف وجهات النظر أي كانت البعثة بشكل عام(جماعية ). 
3-كان السفراءيحملون تصريحات بالسفر و الانتقال عبر البلدان كما كانت الدولة تكفل لهم نفقات الإقامة والسفر والمعاملات بسخاء. 
4-كان للسفراء حصانان و امتيازات لا يخضعونلسلطة القضاء المدني والجنائي المحلي في البلد الموفد إليه وخاصة ان المبعوث كانيتمتع بحماية الآلهة و كثيراً ما كانت الحرب تعلن بسبب انتهاك حرمة سفيرها أوالاعتداء عليه ، *مثال أعلنت الحرب على تساليا لأن سفراء قد اعتقلوا أو سجنوا فيتساليا . 
5-كان يحرم على السفراء قبول الهدايا مدة القيام بمهامهم . 
6-إذا نجح السفير في مهمته وعاد إلى وطنه و وافقت الجمعية الوطنية على ما قام به منححديقة من الزيتون و دعي إلى وليمة تقام خصيصاً له دار البلدية وكان موضع حفاوة وتبجيل، أما إذا اخفق فكان يتعرض لأقصى العقوبات الجنائية و كان عليه ان يعيدالنفقات التي اقتضتها مهمته . 
7-من أبرز ما عرفه اليونان في تاريخ العلاقات الدولية هو نظام القناصل و هكذا يلاحظ ان الإغريق قد مارسوا الدبلوماسية وضرورةإتباع هذه القواعد التي تنظم العمل الدبلوماسي. 

*الدبلوماسية في عهدالرومان:

1-ورث الرومان عن الإغريق بعضاً من التقاليد والقواعد الدبلوماسية . 
2-في عهد الرومان وصلت العلاقات الدبلوماسية إلى مرحلة متقدمة من التطوروالانتظام من خلال المؤتمرات و الاتحادات التعاضدية وقد سار تطور العلاقات الدوليةضمن إطار ( خدمة الأهداف الخارجية لروما ) التي ارتكزت على مبدأ السيطرة و خضوعالشعوب الأخرى و كيفية استيعابها وصهرها في البوتقة الرومانية. 
3-لجأت روماإلى رفض فكرة المفاوضة والدخول في معاهدات و تحالفات بين روما و غيرها من المدن ،
والشعوب المغلوبة على أمرها، و هذه المعاهدات أبقت لتلك المدن والشعوب نوعاً منالحكم الذاتي. 
و كان أفضل ما ابتدعته الرومان مبدأ سحق خصمهم العنيد والصفحعمن يخضع لهم.

*آثار العقلية الرومانية القانونية و غلبتها على الأسلوبالدبلوماسي في النقاط وأهمها:


(1)عرف الرومان المعاهدات و صياغتها وأشكالهاحيث أقروا مبدأ احترام العهود وقدسية المواثيق كأساس لاستقرار العلاقات الدولية. 
(2)في العصر الأول لسيادة روما برزت العقلية القانونية من خلال تلاشي العاداتالدينية وتلاشي القانون المقدس و مسألة القسم في تنفيذ المعاهدة أمام قانون الشعوبوأصبح يحكم علاقات روما بغير مواطنيها من الشعوب الصديقة و الأجانب المتحالفينمعها. 
(3)مع تطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية نشأ قانون الأجانب الذي يطبق على سكان الأقاليم المفتوحة حديثاً من غير الأرقاء الذين لم يكتسبوا بعد حق المواطنيةالرومانية . . 
و هكذا نلاحظ بأن الرومان كانوا يفضلون استعمال القوة على استعمال الأساليب الدبلوماسية ( أي أنها كانت علاقةاستعمارية)

*تميزت الممارسة والأسلوب الدبلوماسي الروماني و هذه الخصائصتركزت في الأمور التالية:

(1)كان اهتمام الرومان يتركز على الشكل قبل المضمون في إجراءات عقد و تسجيل المعاهدات فمثلاً انصرف اهتمام الرومان إلى النظربصحة إعلان الحرب بالشروط المرسومة قبل بدئها و كذلك بما يتعلق بعقد الصلح طبقاًلمراسم معينة. 
(2)كان مجلس الشيوخ الروماني هو الذي يدير الخارجية ثم أصبح للأباطرة من تدبير هذه السياسة و لكن بعد استشارة هذا المجلس. 
(3)كان مجلس الشيوخ يقوم بقبول سفراء الدول الأجنبية و الاستماع إلى مطالبهم و قبولها أو رفضها. 
(4)في عصر الرومان أصبح تكوين البعثة الدبلوماسية بمثابة لجنة تمثل مجلس الشيوخيتراوح عددها بين شخصين أو عشرة أشخاص و ان السفراء عادة من درجة الشيوخ أو منالفرسان البارزين أو البعثات الدبلوماسية الهامة، فكانت تتكون من عدد من القناصل أوالفرسان يرأسهم أحد أعضاء ديوان الخارجية . 
(5)عند عودة السفراء من مهمتهميقدمون إلى مجلس الشيوخ تقريراً مفصلاً يصوت عليه المجلس بالموافقة أو الرفض. 
(6)كانت تجري مراسم وإجراءات متعددة لاستقبال السفراء. 
(7)عندما يقترف السفراء الأجانب عملاً مخالفاً للقانون يبعث بهم إلى دولتهم لتقوم سلطاتهم بمحاكمتهم و معاقبتهم. 
(8)كان الممثلون الدبلوماسيون لدى روما يتمتعون بالحصانةالشخصية حتى وقت الحرب. 

*بعد انهيار الإمبراطورية الرومانية في القرنالخامس الميلادي أصبحت منقسمة إلى قسمين:

(1)الدولة الرومانية العربيةوعاصمتها (ميلانو) والتي سقطت على أيدي القبائل الجرمانية أفقدها هيبتها القديمةولم تعد سوى مقر للبابوية حتى قيام دولة الفرنجة في بلاد الغال( فرنسا) و ظهورشارلمان سنة 800 م الذي أعاد لروما مجدها الروحي القديم. 
(2)الدول الرومانيةالشرقية: التي تأسست في بيزنطة و أدت لقيام روما جديدة ( هي القسطنطينية ) واستمرت هذه الدولة كقوة جبارة حتى عصر شارلمان و ظهور الإسلام، والدولة الإسلامية. 

*الدبلوماسية في عهد البيزنطيين:

1-كانت الدبلوماسية البيزنطيةأكثر مهارة في استخدام الدبلوماسية وممارستها. 
2-اتبع البيزنطيون أسلوبمنالتفاوض في استخدام الدبلوماسية في علاقاتهم مع الأمم الأخرى بدهاء تام. 
3-بعدان وجدوا أباطرة بيزنطة ان فض الخلافات بحد السيف وحده لا يكفي . 

*ابتكرواثلاثة أساليب رئيسية هي:

(1)سياسة إضعاف للشعوب والقبائل البرابرة من خلالنشر التفرقة وإثارة التنافس بينهم و إيقاع الخصومات و ذلك بهدف تقوية وحدتهمالداخلية. 
(2)شراء صداقة الشعوب والقبائل المجاورة بطريق الرشوة و الهدايا ، أي التملق و المساعدات المالية. 
(3)إدخال أكبر عدد ممكن في الديانة المسيحية كماحصل مع العرب في جنوب الجزيرة أيام دولة الحميريين اليهودية، حيث قامت أولسفارة مسيحية في العصر الحميري في عدن سنة 365 م و قد تم كل ذلك كان بمساعدة أبرهةنائب ملك الحبشة. 
*- لقد استخدم البيزنطيون عنصر التحري، و جميع المعلوماتالمتعلقة بأسرار الدولة التي يبعث إليها البيزنطيون بمبعوث حيث يجب عليه ان يتعرفعلى مواطن الضعف فيها و إطماع حاكميها و كيفية استغلال كل ذلك لصالح دولتهالبيزنطية عن طريق المراقبة وجمع المعلومات. 

*تميزت الممارسة والأسلوبالدبلوماسي عند البيزنطيين بخصائص وسمات أهمها: -

(1)اعتمد البيزنطيون علىفن المفاوضة وممارسة الدبلوماسية بأشكال و صيغ معينة. 
و اعتمدوا أسلوبالدبولماسي المراقب بدل الدبلوماسي الخطيب وهذا الأسلوب يستند إلى شخصية الدبلوماسيالمحترف ذي الخبرة و الدراية . 
(2)أنشأ البيزنطيون في القسطنطينية ديواناً خاصاً للشؤون الخارجيةقام بتدريب المفاوضين المحترفين الذين يقومون بأعمال السفارة لدى الدول الأجنبيةوأنشأ إلى جانب ذلك ديوان الأجانب أو حسب تعبيرهم ( ديوان البرابرة) وهو يختصبمصالح المبعوثين الأجانب وشؤونهم و كان من تعليمات ديوان الشؤون الخارجية لسفراءبيزنطة ان يراعوا قواعد الذوق و اللياقة في بعثاتهم ، ومعاملاتهم مع الأجانبوالمجاملة في أحاديثهم و ان لا ينتقدوا البلد الموفدين إليه في شيء بل عليهمامتداحه قدر المستطاع. 
(3)أهداف السفارات البيزنطية هو ان تقوم بإعداد تقاريرعن الأوضاع الداخلية في البلاد الموفد إليها فكانوا يسكنون في مبان خاصة و يكرمونهم ويراقبونهم ويحيطونهم بحرس الشرف. 
(5)الاهتمام الزائد بالمراسم و إجراءاتالضيافة وحسن الضيافة والاستقبال كما في روما ومن هذه المراسم احتفاظ البيزنطيينلسفراء العرب بمكان الصدارة بين جميع الدبلوماسيين الموفدين إليها ، و هو احترامبيزنطة الكبير لسفارات بغداد والقاهرة وقرطبة و تفضل سفراء العرب المشرف قبل عربالمغرب، حتى اعتبر ان العرب المشرق و خاصة بغداد الأفضلية على سفراء قرطبة .[/align]*
*[align=justify]
(6)اعتباره نظاما غير دستوري و يشكل خطرا على المجموعة الدولية . 
[/align]*

----------

